# Franchi Affinity 20 gauge



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

If you want to be part of the cool crowd on this forum you need this gun! 26” barrel. It’s in good shape and shoots great I just bought an over under and don’t have funds for both . Comes with factory chokes, owners Manual, And stock shims. Text is best! 801-372-9093 asking 500 in Orem Utah.


----------

